# Tax tables



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hi folks,

I had a quick peruse looking for prior posts but nothing came up. I've looked at the Financas website but cannot locate what I'm looking for, which is tax tables for disabled people. The English pages on the site are limited and using Google translate still couldn't help me locate them. Plus I sent an email to Financas, again using Google translate, requesting help but after 3 weeks still no reply.

Can anyone suggest how to locate the 2018 or 2019 disabled tax tables please?

Obrigado!


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

I don’t think there are separate tax tables - you are awarded a tax credit of €1900 for a +60% disability decided by a medical team. Standard tax return and then up to €1900 off your tax bill. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

mpl379 said:


> I don’t think there are separate tax tables - you are awarded a tax credit of €1900 for a +60% disability decided by a medical team. Standard tax return and then up to €1900 off your tax bill. Hope this helps.


Thank you mpl379 for the quick reply!


----------

